# Who is from wales



## danielosman

just intrested who is from wales and what part im from barry just out side cardiff


----------



## Phil H

Alright! I'm from Anglesey North Wales!


----------



## danielosman

hows it going mate weather nice up your way


----------



## paulhdi

Croeso, gents.
Ammanford here, in carmarthenshire.


----------



## mikedov

I’m in Blackwood so just the other side of Caerphilly :wave: 

I work for British Airways at BAMC in Rhoose so I’m back and fore through Barry nearly every day :wall:


----------



## danielosman

hey mike my mates from caerphilly and works at the bamc so what do you dirve?

im going past your way later this week paul going up to saundersfoot for a few nights


----------



## paulhdi

wave as you go past then, mate lol


----------



## danielosman

well ill be going slow lo as my polo doesnt like going fast  bloody crashing losing my no claims and a mint car


----------



## CHASS

Top of the Rhondda Valley for me Treherbert but born and bred in Cwmparc.


----------



## Slangwerks

Good to see some more South Wales heads on here!!

I'm from Pontypridd now living in Cardiff.

Danielosman - you're OZ from SW-CC right? As in Cleanworks?


----------



## danielosman

yeh thats me small world, i joind a polo forum the other day to find my car had been posted up on there because i had removed the oxidation and some one waqs sayin you couldnt do that lol


----------



## giarc

just outside newport here


----------



## Scud

Also in the rhondda


----------



## danielosman

nice to c plenty of members from wales


----------



## Smudge

From Pontypool, whats everyone driving.

Just bought a PC and loads of goodies to give my BMW 330d sport a good ceaning on the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!

Smudge


----------



## mikedov

danielosman said:


> hey mike my mates from caerphilly and works at the bamc so what do you dirve?
> 
> im going past your way later this week paul going up to saundersfoot for a few nights


Who do you know who's working at BAMC? You can bet they know me (everyone there does, not sure if that's a good thing  )

I am usually kicking about in a Y plate Astra Derv estate thing for every-day transport and a 05 plate Leon Cupra R that's my toy, not used much, gets more polishing (I've had it over a year and only added 1320 miles to it, got a total of 3320 now :driver: )


----------



## v6gsi

pontypool also, drive a couple of astra gsi v6's, golf 1.8 turbo, BMW M3,1999 2.0 16v corsa, the list goes on! detailing is a major chore so any help to speed up the process is a help!, got every megs retail spec procuct they do and 80% of autoglym stuff too from when i worked in a motor factors, so would like to use some of this lot first...............


----------



## danielosman

mike my mates new there well month or 2 garteh burford or burf as it says on his astra sri, but i know he is looking to buy a leon cupra r soon lol so he would be jelous f he knew you had one lol


v6gsi i do detailing as a sidline atm so if you need a hand just give me a shout


----------



## Cymrusaab

Hi there
I am from pembrokeshire, good to see there are a few welsh people here.


----------



## Carr20VT

Hi Guys,

Bridgend here.:thumb:


----------



## danielosman

Hpws it going mate just down the road from me


----------



## mattblue

Pencoed near bridgend here :wave:


----------



## danielosman

mattblue let me gues blue hyundai coupe :wave: i had a gen 1 f2 in racing blue


----------



## BENJY

im from swansea and i drive a audi S3:wave: :wave:


----------



## GTi-R23

BENJY said:


> im from swansea and i drive a audi S3:wave: :wave:


You're also a poet but you don't know it:thumb:


----------



## GearHead_1

My wifes grandmother came straight from Wales. I'm sorry I don't know the specific region.


----------



## mattblue

You guess right there dan  



danielosman said:


> mattblue let me gues blue hyundai coupe :wave: i had a gen 1 f2 in racing blue


----------



## Mongoose

New member on here from Fishguard, Pembs.
Anybody fancy going over my car for me? 
Good paintwork, but it's been through a car wash a few times, and has loads of swirls, which only show in the sunlight!!
Iv'e got loads of Farcela, a new electric polisher, but not the B**** to do it!
It's a year old Alfa Romeo 3.2 GT.


----------



## Forbez

Smudge said:


> From Pontypool, whats everyone driving.
> 
> Just bought a PC and loads of goodies to give my BMW 330d sport a good ceaning on the weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Smudge


Watch this one!! Hey Smudge, its Tom!! Hows things mate?? Didnt know you had a PC, Rhys didnt mention it, even when i told him i was gonna get one! 
Will have to pop down and see what you can do for me!! :buffer:

MikeDov im from Bargoed, so we are essentially neighbours!!


----------



## mikedov

Forbez mate, I thought you were local to me, I have seen you on SCN a few times, though never seen you at any of the meets that happen over in Caerphilly!

I’m on the Bryn in Pontllanfraith so if you’re about then give me a shout :thumb: 

Oh, I also recently got a PC and associated expensive items/products so it could be an ideal opportunity to get heads together to suss these things out:buffer:


----------



## MazdaMan

Hi guys
Aberdare for me:thumb:


----------



## Forbez

mikedov said:


> Forbez mate, I thought you were local to me, I have seen you on SCN a few times, though never seen you at any of the meets that happen over in Caerphilly!
> 
> I'm on the Bryn in Pontllanfraith so if you're about then give me a shout :thumb:
> 
> Oh, I also recently got a PC and associated expensive items/products so it could be an ideal opportunity to get heads together to suss these things out:buffer:


What meets are they? Are they the ones arrange by Roger??

The ibiza boys have a little meet up in nantgarw for a logging session (vagcom) from time to time!

We'll have to meet up soon mate, deffo gotta check out the pc!


----------



## daddycool

Hi there guys 

I am in Port Talbot :wave:


----------



## GVS

Hi All , Im from Ebbw Vale ( Valleys ) you might see me driving around in a Connect With Gareths Valeting Service ( GVS):wave: on the side


----------



## reeso

Holy thread revival Batman!!!!!!

I'm from Swansea


----------



## taffy

:wave: Seemed to have missed this thread before!!! I'm from Wrexham, North Wales!! :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

sunny swansea,www.eclipse-auto-valet.co.uk


----------



## Paulm31

i will be at the end of the month. im moving from royston in herts, to caerphilly


----------



## Cra-z

^^^^ Glad to see you're still smiling there, Paul 

I'm a newbie and I'm erm... Well.. From Merthyr, but staying with a mate in Creigiau, Cardiff atm. Hope to return to Merthyr soon  No place like home....


----------



## juli_harris

Oh....I can now say I'm from Wales 

Moved from Northampton to Caerphilly on Saturday ...started my new job on Monday


----------



## Wmffra

juli_harris said:


> Oh....I can now say I'm from Wales
> 
> Moved from Northampton to Caerphilly on Saturday ...started my new job on Monday


Nice one, a big CROESO from us all :thumb:


----------



## Cra-z

Yeah, Welcome to Wales. Be prepared for the nosey neighbours.... We're like that.


----------



## Diablo636

Cardiff here, not noticed this thread before, 
Got an Audi A3 S-Line 2.0 TDi 140 DSG in met silver and a Kawasaki ZX636R Ninja in Black. 
New to detailing world and picked up loads of useful tips so both of my toys are about to get a lot of tlc to get them uber sexed up and shiny for the summer. :devil:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

not me lol but i just hit 200 maybe moving to wales tho


----------



## richiecatpugh

Joined DW today,

Live in Newport S.Wales


----------



## Cra-z

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> not me lol but i just hit 200 maybe moving to wales tho


Lol. How rude! Congrats on the 200 post count.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

would anyone recomend any were in south wales but remember im english lol with red hair


----------



## mondeodragon

i moved to llanelli in september from lincolnshire and i love it down here


----------



## SimonWRX

Live in Holt, North Wales......


----------



## Blackhawk1969

Barry Island :wave:


----------



## giarc

Gavin - how about chepstow, 10 mins from England but a very nice town and close to M4


----------



## Cra-z

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> would anyone recomend any were in south wales but remember im english lol with red hair


I would offer assistance, but I've never really stayed anywhere bar Merthyr and now Creigiau... I'd stay well away from Creigiau. I was walking up to my mates front door, and spotted his neighbour on his doorstep taking a leak :doublesho He actually said hello to me too... Mid-action. :-|



> Gavin - how about chepstow, 10 mins from England but a very nice town and close to M4


Oooh.... Yeah... It's pretty there. Pretty expensive too :thumb:


----------



## bpsmith

Joined a while back but only just got really into it and started posting.

I live in Swansea.


----------



## Maz

Near sunny Tenby in West Wales (well it's sunny at the mo')
Love it and some great twisties for having a blast in the ctr

Maz x


----------



## dazsri150

I'm in newport....and sometimes near chepstow....anybody local got any tips for me they wud be greatfully apprechated...


----------



## giarc

hi mate, you live somewhere close to me (magor) might see you around!


----------



## dazsri150

Prob will m8 as i actually live in caldicot.....If ya see a black vectra estate around that be me...


----------



## SteveSorted

Me i am near Crosshands:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Forbez

Smudge you still about??


----------



## Paulm31

blimey mass exodus to wales then!!

ive got to find work when i move up there, its easy enough applying for jobs 200 miles away but not as though i can just pop over for interviews!

Fingers crossed im moving next weekend too


----------



## Smudge

Yea im still here Forbez. In between cars ar the mo, something new is just round the corner ))

Smudge


----------



## Forbez

It always has been with you!! 

You still living at the same place? Gonna have to pop round to see ya soon, aint seen Rhys for a while either.


----------



## Smudge

Yea still in the same house dude, had a call from the dealer that my car has been delayed aaaarrrrgggghhhhh

You using msn these days??

Pop over whenever you can m8, always welcome

Smudge


----------



## cosmo

I'm in south wales :thumb: 
sunny Rhondda to be exact


----------



## scooby_newbie

Barry - The Welsh Riviera


----------



## Scud

cosmo said:


> I'm in south wales :thumb:
> sunny Rhondda to be exact


It aint sunny in the rhondda today.... well not any more


----------



## Forbez

Smudge, not on MSN very often next time im on there, i'll find out my name. 

Will pop in soon though, busy with the house, as you probably know from having your own place.


----------



## Rhyso

Rhys - Merthyr Tydfil :wave:


----------



## cosmo

Scud said:


> It aint sunny in the rhondda today.... well not any more


nooo. its always sunny here :thumb:


----------



## no_numb

im from cardiff


----------



## xXBullXx

hello boy bach another one to add to the welsh here im from merthyr tydfil and no not the gurnos haha!!


----------



## cosmo

xXBullXx said:


> hello boy bach another one to add to the welsh here im from merthyr tydfil and no not the gurnos haha!!


hi fella

not far from me:thumb:


----------



## Rhyso

xXBullXx said:


> hello boy bach another one to add to the welsh here im from merthyr tydfil and no not the gurnos haha!!


hey up mate; you on the Newport Edition forum too?


----------



## xXBullXx

cosmo where you from then, and yes i am on newport edition forum aswel whats you name on there rhyso??


----------



## cosmo

xXBullXx said:


> cosmo where you from then, and yes i am on newport edition forum aswel whats you name on there rhyso??


no mate, and im in the rhondda :thumb:


----------



## Rhyso

xXBullXx said:


> cosmo where you from then, and yes i am on newport edition forum aswel whats you name on there rhyso??


Rhyso funnily enough :lol:

haven't been on there in ages though due to internet access problems at home


----------



## cosmos

For the record, I'm now back in Bridgend


----------



## Forbez

Smudge said:


> Yea still in the same house dude, had a call from the dealer that my car has been delayed aaaarrrrgggghhhhh
> 
> You using msn these days??
> 
> Pop over whenever you can m8, always welcome
> 
> Smudge


Popped past last Tuesday as i was in the home of Roundabouts, no one there, as i drove back past though, there was a gay coloured honda civic on the drive, and a dodgy bloke with dark hair on the drive, but i'd gone past, and had my shoppiung in the car, so couldnt stop. Will pop in again sometime, Rhys has got a Civic now too i hear! 
Bloody honda drivers!


----------



## Smudge

LOL U cheeky bas*%@:

Got my R now and well happy. Should of stopped m8. Yea Rhys got an R too now. Once you have had jap no going back LOL LOL LOL

Smudge


----------



## Forbez

LOL I'm not going Jap, I'm staying true to the Blue, and going back to ford, once the ibiza has run its course!

You'll have to detail both the cars and get it on the show off section!


----------



## Cra-z

xXBullXx said:


> hello boy bach another one to add to the welsh here im from merthyr tydfil and no not the gurnos haha!!


I'm a Gurnoir Girl... What you trying to say??????

:devil:


----------



## Paulm31

well i did finally move at easter. now in caerphilly, working for the echo in cardiff


----------



## impster

Impster - Machynlleth, mid Wales


----------



## st-boyo

*Hello*

Im from Sunny Tredegar, Working in Blackwood :wave:


----------



## welsh-andy

im from near ebbw vale,:wave:


----------



## Glossmax

Living in Llantrisant. About 5 miles from Cardiff


----------



## Forbez

Anyone doing any pc'ing soon?


----------



## Scud

Forbez said:


> Anyone doing any pc'ing soon?


I wish.....got my g/f's car to do but wooooooooooooo:lol:


----------



## Forbez

eH! I'm not looking to do anything, just generally wanna see someone using it, and pick up some tips etc..


----------



## cosmo

Forbez said:


> eH! I'm not looking to do anything, just generally wanna see someone using it, and pick up some tips etc..


 :wave: where about in mid glam are you

im in the rhondda


----------



## caprimanuk

:wave: Im in Llantwit Major :driver:


----------



## cosmo

caprimanuk said:


> :wave: Im in Llantwit Major :driver:


ye i know :thumb:


----------



## wfenix

hi, i live in the blackwood area, hi to all


----------



## cosmo

wfenix said:


> hi, i live in the blackwood area, hi to all


:wave: well helloow


----------



## caprimanuk

cosmo said:


> ye i know :thumb:


must u know everything mr.paul !


----------



## cosmo

caprimanuk said:


> must u know everything mr.paul !


its my femanine side sorry


----------



## caprimanuk

cosmo said:


> its my femanine side sorry


Hmm yes say no more , allways thought there was something going on with the way you walk !:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cosmo

nooooooo thats my third leg :thumb:


----------



## caprimanuk

cosmo said:


> nooooooo thats my third leg :thumb:


Arhhh right ok .


----------



## mikedov

wfenix said:


> hi, i live in the blackwood area, hi to all


Another local I see 

I'm on the Bryn in Pont


----------



## detailfinish

About 100m from the North Wales border in Chester :thumb:

Grew up in Mold


----------



## Forbez

Mike, i think we need to have a local meet.


----------



## Commander_T

Hi from Swansea :wave:


----------



## PewteRS

I'm in Cwmbran


----------



## Mav2006

just outside Chepstow


----------



## giarc

hi mate, just up the road near caldicot


----------



## mattblue

still in pencoed now driving a 55 plate impreza sti PPP :thumb:



mattblue said:


> You guess right there dan


----------



## Glossmax

Any pros on here based around S Wales?


----------



## cosmos

What do you mean by pros dude?


----------



## Glossmax

Professional detailer/Valeter does it for there living, rather than a hobby type thing. It would be great to know who the local expert is. There are many who post on here mainly in the "Show it off" section, but the only one I have noticed as being from around us is st-boyo and I am not sure he is a pro.
I may have seen that Orange Astra Coupe today parked quite close to where I live.
Cosmos a comment you made about Jaguar on another thread leads me believe you live and work in Bridgend  am I right  
Cheers


----------



## Glossmax

detailfinish said:


> Grew up in Mold


Sorry can't resist 
Meguiars APC will get rid of that for you  :devil:


----------



## Mat_k

newport here.


----------



## Taaffy

Kairrrdifff ........:wave:


----------



## giarc

So what are you local guys driving so I can give you a wave? Newportt/chepstow here driving a black civic type-r


----------



## Glossmax

Swirly Black Alfa GTV


----------



## cosmos

Pug_101 said:


> Professional detailer/Valeter does it for there living, rather than a hobby type thing. It would be great to know who the local expert is. There are many who post on here mainly in the "Show it off" section, but the only one I have noticed as being from around us is st-boyo and I am not sure he is a pro.
> I may have seen that Orange Astra Coupe today parked quite close to where I live.
> Cosmos a comment you made about Jaguar on another thread leads me believe you live and work in Bridgend  am I right
> Cheers


Yes matey, I'm in Bridgend. Currently looking for premises.........:buffer:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

swansea jack here and im a pro lol


----------



## no_numb

posted before im sure but im from cardiff drive a black 56plate corsa C with Corsa-C|UK stickers in the rear windows.
My car came with a few swirl marks on it when i got it anyone round here any god at removing them for a small fee? i'd try it myself but i dont want to mess up my car. I just want to learn how to do it properly


----------



## baja-king

:newbie: 

From Cardiff

Cymru Am Byth :thumb: 

Baja


:driver:


----------



## PewteRS

giarc said:


> So what are you local guys driving so I can give you a wave? Newportt/chepstow here driving a black civic type-r


Keep ypu eye out for my cossie :thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Are you going to drive slow enough for us to tell it's you :devil: 

!!!Blue blur with white things on each corner!!!


Must be PewteRS


----------



## Taaffy

I'll be in one of these........:thumb:


----------



## wfenix

blackwood here fellow welsh detailers


----------



## Scud

Taaffy said:


> I'll be in one of these........:thumb:


That ferrari is stunning m8......i might have one some day  not


----------



## PewteRS

Pug_101 said:


> Are you going to drive slow enough for us to tell it's you :devil:
> 
> !!!Blue blur with white things on each corner!!!
> 
> Must be PewteRS


LOL @ you mate :lol: :lol: :lol:

Taffy i bet you get the butler to wash your cars mate..........there is a few £££££ worth on that drive :thumb:


----------



## Scud

PewteRS said:


> LOL @ you mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Taffy i bet you get the butler to wash your cars mate..........there is a few £££££ worth on that drive :thumb:


That cossie is stunning to m8.....they hold their price big time these days dont they, would be one of them or the focus RS for me.


----------



## Chris_4536

Charlotte Church?


----------



## Taaffy

PewteRS said:


> LOL @ you mate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Taffy i bet you get the butler to wash your cars mate..........there is a few £££££ worth on that drive :thumb:


Fraid I'm the Butler and the gardener and the valet and the creche and the taxi and a few other professions all rolled into one sweet package........it does have it's advantages though.......:wave:


----------



## PewteRS

Taaffy said:


> Fraid I'm the Butler and the gardener and the valet and the creche and the taxi and a few other professions all rolled into one sweet package........it does have it's advantages though.......:wave:


Your advantages look very good mate 

Any chance of a passanger ride in that 360 then


----------



## detailfinish

I am not near the South, sometime visit Bridgend and Newport in my repmobile :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

you could have cleaned it first


----------



## detailfinish

Sorry


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

joke , nice car :wave:


----------



## detailfinish

I know 

And thanks :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

your welcome , nice web site btw


----------



## detailfinish

Thanks, will be when I upload the hundreds of images I have


----------



## Phil H

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm love the CSL mate!!!!


----------



## detailfinish

Thanks Phil

You can see it going round the new Anglesey circuit on Oct 5 and 6 :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

ooooooo i'll do my best to be there! us locals get a free season pass

take a look at this 360 on the new circuit:
http://icnorthwales.icnetwork.co.uk:80/

click on the ferrari vid


----------



## Roman

Hello, just signed up I'm based in Ammanford.

Just starting to look and do a bit more than just cleaning my car.


----------



## bud man

:newbie: from Ystrad Mynach :wave:


----------



## mikedov

bud man said:


> :newbie: from Ystrad Mynach :wave:


There are a few of us about locally now! I'm on the Bryn in Pontllanfraith so not too far away from you! Be on the lookout for either a black Fabia vRS (07) or a silver Leon Cupra R (05) :thumb:


----------



## bud man

mikedov said:


> There are a few of us about locally now! I'm on the Bryn in Pontllanfraith so not too far away from you! Be on the lookout for either a black Fabia vRS (07) or a silver Leon Cupra R (05) :thumb:


Will do i'll be in a red vento vr6 (94):thumb:


----------



## Forbez

Pewtre and taffy, stunning cars!!! 


Mike, im pushing for welsh discount over on SCN with Awesome, possibly on some ARB's if your interested.

This wales section is getting bigger and bigger, we should meet. 

At Taffy's possibly!!


----------



## Forbez

I'll be in a Blue Ibiza cupra on Toora alloys, with a FMIC and private plate.


----------



## mikedov

Forbez said:


> Pewtre and taffy, stunning cars!!!
> 
> Mike, im pushing for welsh discount over on SCN with Awesome, possibly on some ARB's if your interested.
> 
> This wales section is getting bigger and bigger, we should meet.
> 
> At Taffy's possibly!!


Thanks for the offer but I'm not sure what I'm doing with the Leon at the moment! I was looking at ditching it to get a Noble but have decided I would rather not go down that route with the cost of keeping one on the road and the money is better off ditching a chunk of the mortgage though I'm just looking at what's about, either one of Stuttgart's finest (911) or back to a BM with a Z M Coupe 

We do need to get a local meet sorted soon though :thumb:


----------



## PewteRS

Up for a local meet ..............as long as it aint raining LOL


----------



## BigOw

shwmae, :thumb: 
thought i'd come and say hello in here!

I'm from Cardiff, and currently have a mk3 fiesta ( a clean one though  ) 

probably going to get myself a silverline polisher soon, once i know exactly what else i'll need to buy to use with it, should be ok after a bit of practice

any other reccomendations on relatively cheap polishers for beginners?

cheers

Big Ow!


----------



## bazz

im from cardiff and drive a very tidy mk5 fiesta


----------



## wallopadonkey

i'm from llandudno hello every one
i have a makita rotary
porter cable orbital
use mainly menzerna and sonus polishes
hope to meet up with the n/wales guys soon

dave


----------



## ASTRA 07

Hello Everyone, 

My name is Ben and I'm a new member to Detailing World I'm from Argoed which incase you didnt know is just outside Blackwood. I drive a 2007 Astra SXI Sporthatch, soon to have the 19" VXR Alloys Can't wait! Will get a photo of it on here as soon as I figure out how! lol


----------



## mikedov

Yet another from the Blackwood area :wave: 

We could have our own meet here with just the locals!


----------



## ASTRA 07

Yeh, sounds good to me mate! We'll have to get one arranged!


----------



## TimOE

Croeso pawb

Well the North Wales list stands as follows :-
Wrexham
Anglesey
Holt
Machynlleth (I class Mach as North Wales as I was born in Dolgellau see)
Mold
LLandudno
And me..... from Hen Golwyn (Old Colwyn)

Lets have some more from the North

Cheers

Tim


----------



## ric type r

Another one from Wrexham, Gwersyllt to be precise.:wave: :thumb:










The motor


----------



## Smudge

Hi guys,

I'm up for a met to, live in Pontypool. I dont need an excuse to clean my new motor :devil: :devil: :devil:



















Smudge


----------



## Phil H

nice mate!


----------



## Scud

Thats sweet Smudge......


----------



## hmi1750

Currently living in Llanishen, though from London. Need give my car a full de-swirl at some point.


----------



## crm

I live right near Llanishen - I'm from Derby originally, but living in Pontprennau at the moment! 

hi. hehe


----------



## crm

although, at the rate that morons drive through the lanes at, I won't be taking my car through them - anytime I need to go down the lanes, I take the missues car ;P


----------



## giarc

bump!


----------



## welsh-andy

:wave: me too. ebbw vale, but spend most time down misses in pontypridd:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS

and me


----------



## Scud

TANNERS said:


> and me


What,you spend time down his misses house too...... :lol:


----------



## giarc

only when he's back in ebbw vale


----------



## TANNERS

ad we keep a lok out for his car incase hes earlie


----------



## welsh-andy

giarc said:


> only when he's back in ebbw vale


:lol: :lol: :lol: 
no wonder she always says stay away as long as u like:lol:


----------



## TANNERS

Lol ..........


----------



## GVS

*.*

Im from Ebbw Vale too :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS

fancy a job as a look out


when we meeting up en boys


----------



## Guest

Never seen this thread before.

Most of you know me. Anywho...

Im from wales. Also anyone whos into modifying have a look at www.torquewales.com


----------



## JCG

Hi, and me!! :wave:


----------



## Fast Jan

Pontypool :newbie: here :wave:


----------



## Sam08ST

Fast Jan said:


> Pontypool :newbie: here :wave:


<------ Blackwood! But born in pontypool.


----------



## Fast Jan

Fast Jan said:


> Pontypool :newbie: here :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Samzetec-s said:
> 
> 
> 
> <------ Blackwood! But born in pontypool.
Click to expand...

Midlands born n bred here but moved to Pontypool about 5 yrs ago


----------



## pipeman

Hi Newbie from Pembroke in, ---- Yes thats right ----Pembrokeshire.:wave:


----------



## hypermarc

nr cross hands here.:wave:


----------



## evo343

hi folks im a newbie from haverfordwest in Pembrokeshire :thumb:


----------



## plodwyn

Another from Pontypridd


----------



## 11068

Hello. Sorry to say I live in Bristol, but I comes from Caaardiff like. Still go home regularly.

Will be there next week (pos Sat) got 2 cars to detail, just hope its stops bloody raining:wall: :wall:


----------



## Scud

Wp said:


> but I comes from Caaardiff like.


I can hear the cardiff accent saying it now :lol: :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

Scud said:


> I can hear the cardiff accent saying it now :lol: :thumb:


"pint o' dark and a claaarks pie"


----------



## saxoboy07

Hey:thumb: I'm from Wales:wave: live near Brecon South Wales.


----------



## crm

Is there another meeting happening soon? Been so busy, I've not visited these forums for aaaaaaaaaaaaages.


----------



## cotters

just signed up, from ystrad mynach


----------



## netstar

cotters said:


> just signed up, from ystrad mynach


No way! Im from Nelson!

What car you got mate, will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## marksg

Hi - from Penarth, near Cardiff


----------



## RB320~067

just signed up,from tredegar


----------



## Scud

RB320~067 said:


> just signed up,from tredegar


And that looks a sweet motor in your avatar m8................ more pics please.

Or is it not yours


----------



## RB320~067

[I







MG]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb103/bigoiler/DSC06311.jpg[/IMG]

















heres a few pics mate


----------



## Slangwerks

That is one mean looking RB!


----------



## Phil H

niiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Roy47

Just signed up :wave: 

From Gorseinon Swansea


----------



## Phil H

welcome Roy!


----------



## RB320~067

welcome mate


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

welcome , my parents live just across from garden village footy ground


----------



## Scud

RB320~067 said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MG]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb103/bigoiler/DSC06311.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few pics mate


Thats very nice, i think this would be the only subaru i would go back to now.


----------



## bonzey

Hi all my name is mark and im from cardiff, this is all new to me and im looking for someone to detail my car for me before the end of the month any takers ?.

its only a little old focus lol.


----------



## Phil H

^^ Give Peter Richards a call or email scroll up to see his details.


----------



## sauntson

the welsh


----------



## Roy47

peter richards said:


> welcome , my parents live just across from garden village footy ground


About 300 yds from me


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

clos y maerdy


----------



## zane

from newport me


----------



## wibble

From Treorchy here, joined last week but only just found this part.
What model scoob is that on the previous page btw?


----------



## Huw

Its an RB320, wibble.


----------



## cosmo

wibble said:


> From Treorchy here,


Rhondda for too wibble 

i'm just over the mountain from you


----------



## wibble

Huw said:


> Its an RB320, wibble.


Thanks, never ceases to amaze me the sheer number of models out there



cosmo said:


> Rhondda for too wibble
> 
> i'm just over the mountain from you


Cool, haven't been over to the Fach for a while now


----------



## bonzey

Phil H said:


> ^^ Give Peter Richards a call or email scroll up to see his details.


Thanks for that,:thumb:


----------



## Coedy

10mins from Swansea here! near Gowerton!


----------



## pits

Fast Jan said:


> Midlands born n bred here but moved to Pontypool about 5 yrs ago


why would you do this? i work in new inn down from pontypool.
born and raised in caerleon(newport) then moved out to usk, so can upset all the "snobs" and be common as muck:devil:


----------



## gtvlew

Penllergaer, swansea


----------



## welshcob

Hi Guys & Girls,

I'm down West Wales about 3 miles from Saundersfoot, I've just finished building a Gardner Douglas 427 Cobra with a nice big Chevy V8, I've just got to get it through the SVA test, it's in gelcoat at the mom I'm looking to spray it over the winter, any tips for spraying fibreglass???? 

Welshcob :newbie:  

Kelvin


----------



## Phil H

Welcome!


----------



## scd

Nelson, near Treharris.


----------



## Glossmax

Just to let people know.
There is a DW meet in Cardiff on the 6th July:
Summer Meet 2008
All are welcome.


----------



## marcj

porth in the rhondda  :wave:


----------



## symun

marcj said:


> porth in the rhondda  :wave:


I bought my mondeo from porth Premier car sales.( right miserable barstards there).
Hello i'm Simon from Swansea.


----------



## Holty1980

Sunny Swansea here


----------



## antwan

Hi,
Living near ammanford, but work in gorseinon,:wave: Too many projects on the go though :driver:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

same here work in gorseinon but live in pennllergear :wave:


----------



## smiffygas

Glenn from cardiff. Drive a Mk3 clio in need of a full detail!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

smiffygas said:


> Glenn from cardiff. Drive a Mk3 clio in need of a full detail!


Welcome mate. There's a local meet soon check out the Wales section:thumb:


----------



## Glossmax

Welcome all,
As Cupra said there's a meet soon so a good chance to check out some detailing methods and products.


----------



## smiffygas

Well i dont think im working that day so might be able to pop along!


----------



## Garry Spight

welsh people are


----------



## Glossmax

Garry Spight said:


> welsh people are


Great
Brilliant
Super
I can see why you struggled to finish your sentence there's just too many good things to say.


----------



## Garry Spight

Sorry for not finishing the sentance here you go (.)


----------



## lady penelope

Garry Spight said:


> Sorry for not finishing the sentance here you go (.)


What's that mean?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

gary being an ar5e by the looks of it


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

its gods choice to give you life !!

but at his discression to let you be born welsh !!


you'll get over it fella :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1

I am in Caernarfon once a year if that counts.

Love the place,


----------



## Phil H

joe_0_1 said:


> I am in Caernarfon once a year if that counts.
> 
> Love the place,


not that far from me!


----------



## brutalbobby

Hello,
just introducing myself i'm Jeff from the Rhondda valley,i've just started to get into this as best i can,bought muself a udm and alot of sonus products,really enjoying using them,will be after loads of advice because i've come across loads of barriers,also look forward to meeting you on the 6th at the meet.
cheers
jeff


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE

brutalbobby said:


> Hello,
> just introducing myself i'm Jeff from the Rhondda valley,i've just started to get into this as best i can,bought muself a udm and alot of sonus products,really enjoying using them,will be after loads of advice because i've come across loads of barriers,also look forward to meeting you on the 6th at the meet.
> cheers
> jeff


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## joe_0_1

Phil H said:


> not that far from me!


Where abouts are you? I spend a week inside the castle walls


----------



## pits

joe_0_1 said:


> Where abouts are you? I spend a week inside the castle walls


hes not that far from you, he said that already :lol:


----------



## Phil H

lol ^^

i'm in Rhosneigr on the island


----------



## Seirrah

From Cardiff...but I'm currently only there at the weekends. Looking for someone to do a machine polish (many surface scratches on black, so noticeable) so if you know of anyone let me know


----------



## Glossmax

Welcome Seirrah.


----------



## Huw

Holty1980 said:


> Sunny Swansea here


Sunny Swansea, what year was that? Glad you've made it on here.:wave:


----------



## Seirrah

Pug_101 said:


> Welcome Seirrah.


Why thank you. I should mention that this post is definitely not a post just to get my post count to 10 so I can read my private messages :lol:


----------



## philyoung531

detailfinish said:


> About 100m from the North Wales border in Chester :thumb:
> 
> Grew up in Mold


:thumb:just round the corner from me!!
will have to get together for a chat M8.\
Phil -Chester

wHOOPS Banned a while ago just read the thread from Johnny O
but hey should still meet up for a brew!


----------



## ric type r

Gwersyllt near Wrexham.


----------



## Phil H

welcome!


----------



## philyoung531

Phil H said:


> welcome!


:thumb:Chester near the border so does that count!

Pop in for a brew next time your over mate..

Phil


----------



## Altern8

Thought I would pop in to say hello 

Mucka from near Caadiff


----------



## Glossmax

Hi Phil & Al


----------



## Bluejuice

Hi all, I'm Ade from Caerphilly, but born & bred in Carmarthen.

Joined a few months back, thought I'd better get around to posting.

Got a Mini Cooper S & a Triumph Tiger 955i as a daily ride.
Met Paul, Glossmax at a Cardiff Mini Club meeting - order coming your way real soon!!


----------



## Glossmax

Hi Ade, nice to see you on here :thumb:


----------



## littlejack

HI guys im from blaenavon thats near pontypool


----------



## Phil H

welcome!


----------



## mondeodragon

was sure i'd posted in here already but can't find it .
i'm Gez in Llanelli, black mk3 (wolf) mondeo


----------



## Glossmax

Hi and welcome


----------



## m4rt1n

Hi everyone!

I'm in Newport\Magor area


----------



## Glossmax

Welcome


----------



## Marty_Mini

I'm mostly in Trethomas near Caerphilly and partly in Llandysul, Ceredigion. Joined this site initially for advice on paint protection for a new car and already have booked with a local detailer! Currently drive an Alfa Romeo 147 and take delivery of a new MINI John Cooper Works on Monday!


----------



## giarc

m4rt1n said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm in NewportMagor area


Also in magor here mate, what you driving?


----------



## m4rt1n

giarc said:


> Also in magor here mate, what you driving?


Passat Estate for commuting and BMW 530D at weekends (if I can prise the keys from my wife who seems to have taken a shine to it )

Both in silver by the way!!

How about you?


----------



## buckas

Pembroke :wave:


----------



## m.r.davies

i need some work done, and i'm in cardiff, 
slangwerks hasn't replied to my PM so anyone else able to help?


----------



## Slangwerks

Hi mate, sorry for the slow reply, had a holiday, a few busy weeks and a big show! PM on the way!


----------



## gtisportline

James from Rhiwbina, Cardiff.

Hello All.

Our motors: 
Misses:









Mine:









Got all the kit, just need some weather for some practicing.


----------



## Slangwerks

Hi there mate, I'm sure I was behind your A3 last night, plate deffo rings a bell!
Nice motors!


----------



## Sky69

Hay just noticed this thread!!
I live about half an hour past Carmarthen (south Wales) in Cardigan near the coast!!
Born and bread in Oxford tho!


----------



## gtisportline

Slangwerks I havent seen the pi$$rat yet! Is it your daily drive?

TT off to Europerformance next week for $$$$$$ervice.

How are you getting on with Waxwerks? :buffer:


----------



## BillyZaine

From Canton in Cardiff!:wave:


----------



## BillyZaine

gtisportline said:


> James from Rhiwbina, Cardiff.
> 
> Hello All.
> 
> Our motors:
> Misses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got all the kit, just need some weather for some practicing.


The car looks fantastic! And the rims are mint :argie:


----------



## Phil H

very nice indeed!


----------



## Slangwerks

gtisportline said:


> Slangwerks I havent seen the pi$ yet! Is it your daily drive?
> 
> TT off to Europerformance next week for $$$$$.
> 
> How are you getting on with Waxwerks? :buffer:


Yeah it's my daily, my show car and my detailing van pretty much! You may see it at Europerformance as I'm a frequent visitor and it needs a few bits soon too!


----------



## BENJY

HI im from swansea:wave:


----------



## Mr.G

Me 2! Bridgend...


----------



## R32rob

Wrexham here!


----------



## Andrewmk4gti

I'm from near chepstow


----------



## Guest

Mr.G said:


> Me 2! Bridgend...


Were in Bridgend and what you drive?


----------



## Cherry evo2

Hi, from Penygroes, Nr Crosshands. 
Black Magic Seat Leon FR+TDI about to get the full treatment!


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Cherry evo2 said:


> Hi, from Penygroes, Nr Crosshands.
> Black Magic Seat Leon FR+TDI about to get the full treatment!


welcome


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

hi colin welcome


----------



## Cherry evo2

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> hi colin welcome


Cheers Pete! Will be going ahead with the detail, as soon as I get the little dings sorted & I think I'll get the mark on the back bumper done too. I'll be in touch! :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ok colin , how was the trip ?


----------



## Cherry evo2

Trip was great thanks, bit of an endurance nevertheless a decent consumption of red wine occured!!
On reflection some of us would have preferred to go to the service area to see the great drivers of the past rather than see them flash past us in the forest, ho-hum hindsight is a wonderful thing! Atmosphere was great though regardless. Astra 1.6 'Life' hire car was a disgrace on wheels, even though it was 08 plate with just 4k miles it was crap - it felt like a 'life' sentence being in the shed! Did the job though I suppose.... (as you may beable to tell, I'm not a Vauxhall man!)

How are you?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ok , wet after trying to clean my car for tomorrow , failed in the end to get any polish on , poxy weather


----------



## Cherry evo2

Hmm, you need a big garage matey, or a gazebo type thing you can take around with you.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

lol got a gazeebo , but wont put it up in the wind in case it takes off , forecast is crap for tomorrow anyway ,


----------



## Cherry evo2

the joys of the British climate - NOT :-(


----------



## Jimb0

Andrewmk4gti said:


> I'm from near chepstow


I am also from near Chepstow.

Just outside Shirenewton to be more exact. You?

Re-reading the thread in more detail, looks like a few members from around here.

I Drive a Black Skoda Fabia vRS, maybe a mini meet when the weathers a bit better after the new year?

Shine up the carpark by the new Spoons?

James.


----------



## Noakesy85

Im in St Athans, about 5minutes outside Barry.


----------



## bazz

im from cardiff


----------



## perks

Llanelli boy myself, living in Swansea now though.


----------



## ChazBEmodified

swansea here butt


----------



## MJT

From Swansea Got A Reflex Silver Golf V Gt


----------



## welsh-andy

now got a astra coupe turbo 888:thumb:


----------



## Gazal

Im from Merthyr Tydfil Wooo


----------



## Ti22

Alright chaps!

Though I'd post a quick hello!

I'm based in Newport. Anyone close?

My main intro thread to stop me copying in all again!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=110428


----------



## welsh-andy

Jimbo W said:


> Alright chaps!
> 
> Though I'd post a quick hello!
> 
> I'm based in Newport. Anyone close?


my car is,lolol. its in smart having a 3/4 respray:lol:
although im from merthyr, so not tha close,lol


----------



## bjarvis2785

Wrexham here


----------



## Ti22

welsh-andy said:


> my car is,lolol. its in smart having a 3/4 respray:lol:
> although im from merthyr, so not tha close,lol


WHere is that mate? Is that the one that Naz runs?


----------



## welsh-andy

Jimbo W said:


> WHere is that mate? Is that the one that Naz runs?


yeh, seems like a gd knows his stuff n does a proper job, so hard 2 find a gd sprayer these days. so my 888 is in his hands,lol


----------



## Ti22

I know the place. Not had anything done by him but have heard good things


----------



## welsh-andy

Jimbo W said:


> I know the place. Not had anything done by him but have heard good things


just been speaking him on fone, my 888 is being a bugger, as the kit is super bonded on, and didnt want 2 risk taking it off and breaking it. is a great guy, and knows his stuff, cant wait 2 get my baby back as climbing walls without it:lol::lol:


----------



## ApottageUK

Im from North Wales :thumb: Nr Wrexham if that rings a bell


----------



## buckas

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
<<< :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Welcome!


----------



## Ti22

welsh-andy said:


> just been speaking him on fone, my 888 is being a bugger, as the kit is super bonded on, and didnt want 2 risk taking it off and breaking it. is a great guy, and knows his stuff, cant wait 2 get my baby back as climbing walls without it:lol::lol:


Got it back yet?


----------



## welsh-andy

Jimbo W said:


> Got it back yet?


NAH, couldnt get hold of him this morn, am hoping 2 get it back this wk, well i hope:lol:
dont mind waiting as long as sh1t hot job tbh


----------



## Edstrung

Cardiff here


----------



## Glossmax

Just bumping this thread

Can't believe we haven't had any new Welsh members since April :doublesho

Come on get your names down :thumb:

:detailer:


----------



## Mr_Prud

Lo all, didn't realise there was so much to do to keep the car looking good. Wallet certainly does now though!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Well Welsh but live in Middlewich, Cheshire. Do I qualify?????


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

yes it says who is from wales, we ll let you off for deserting lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> yes it says who is from wales, we ll let you off for deserting lol


Thankyou LOL.


----------



## gypsy

hi, iam from merthyr tydfil


----------



## mattjonescardiff

gypsy said:


> hi, iam from merthyr tydfil


Welcome to Detailing World and the Wales section.


----------



## Mr_Prud

Sorry forgot to say i'm from Newbridge.


----------



## Guest

C'mon everyone get down to Glossmax :lol:


----------



## ad172

Cardiff Bay for Me:thumb:

In a Black VX220 so if you see me give me a wave.

Adam


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ad172 said:


> Cardiff Bay for Me:thumb:
> 
> In a Black VX220 so if you see me give me a wave.
> 
> Adam


Cool car. I'd love a vx220. They're quite reliable and cheap to run so I hear?


----------



## ad172

mattjonescardiff said:


> Cool car. I'd love a vx220. They're quite reliable and cheap to run so I hear?


Well it's pretty much all Vauxhall running gear so you don't have to pay Lotus prices on parts (Lotus built the car). As an example a Service is c.£150 - £200.

As for reliability there are a few known issues but nothing to scare you!!

Car is currently in having a respray due to a bufoon dropping a window frame on it. Depending on the finish Matt I may be giving you a call as I believe you are in the Bay as well :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

ad172 said:


> Car is currently in having a respray due to a bufoon dropping a window frame on it.


Sounds intruiging!

I've moved from the Bay now to the Heath area, but I'm mobile so happy to venture back to the old stomping ground.

Good luck with the respray. If you'd like me to take a look at it afterwards please do get in touch.


----------



## ad172

Cheers Matt

I'll give you a shout when I get the car back. Would be great to get some advice about products as well.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Ti22

Be worth having a good look around it before you take it back or pay for the job. I see so much bad paintwork, it's best to find any faults there and then so the bodyshop car sort them ASAP. 

Hope it's A1 for you buddy. (How did it get a window dropped on it?!)

James


----------



## Dubjunkie

Another From Swansea Here


----------



## welshowz

pontypridd here


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Newport for the last 10 years but born and bred in Blackwood


----------



## Matt RS

mikedov said:


> Forbez mate, I thought you were local to me, I have seen you on SCN a few times, though never seen you at any of the meets that happen over in Caerphilly!
> 
> I'm on the Bryn in Pontllanfraith so if you're about then give me a shout :thumb:
> 
> Oh, I also recently got a PC and associated expensive items/products so it could be an ideal opportunity to get heads together to suss these things out:buffer:


Hey I am from just up the road from you....Penllwyn, I walk my dog's down aroun the Bryn alot, never noticed a Cupra R down there, small world!

I have a Racing Blue clio 182 and a Mk2 escort Rs2000.

See you around! :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Matt RS said:


> I have a Racing Blue clio 182 and a Mk2 escort Rs2000.


Interesting cars. Welcome to the site.:wave:


----------



## andyboyo

Pembroke here.


----------



## billybob9351

aberystwyth


----------



## Tom Newton

Bridgend, but back and for to Swansea Uni couple of times a week


----------



## spanerman

Neath here


----------



## Glossmax

Welcome all


----------



## buckas

andyboyo said:


> Pembroke here.


:wave: same - which part fella?


----------



## Clb Ltd

hello all from clb crew all welcome pop in for a brew :thumb:


----------



## Jock R26

(West W) Llandysul it's a big place lol!


----------



## buckas

:wave:


----------



## Jock R26

buckas said:


> :wave:


:thumb:


----------



## FMC

Another Rhondda boy here


----------



## simonpj145

Cardiff here (Penylan) - or did I already post here?

Hi to all :wave:


----------



## AverisWRX

Bridgend boy here


----------



## its me

Hi from Treorchy in the Rhondda


----------



## david-z

Cardiff (Rumney)


----------



## mattjonescardiff

david-z said:


> Cardiff (Rumney)


Welcome to Detailing World David :thumb:


----------



## Barrie

cardiff - cyncoed :wave:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Barrie said:


> cardiff - cyncoed :wave:


Mr P! 
Good to see you've finally signed up to Detailing World. 
Matt


----------



## Barrie

mattjonescardiff said:


> Mr P!
> Good to see you've finally signed up to Detailing World.
> Matt


indeed matt

Here on business not pleasure though, dont worry it doesnt involve stealing any of your business 

ill pm you when i get to 10


----------



## Ti22

Welcome to some new Welsh boys! 

James


----------



## Robbo156

hi all simon from caernarfon work for Gwalia Recovery drive a silver alfa156 and a burgundy alfa156


----------



## littlejack

BIG welcome to all the new welsh guys


----------



## Lee.GTi180

Shwmae fellow Welshie's! Im Lee from Blackwood, by Caerphilly!


----------



## Kempy

Im a welshster..... newport clart


----------



## andyboyo

buckas said:


> :wave: same - which part fella?


Hey fella - Im a south of townie. Orange Gardens area :wave:


----------



## davidlewis26

dave from bridgend


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Shwmae fellow Welshie's! Im Lee from Blackwood, by Caerphilly!


welcome along butty i,m from Blackwood but now live in Newport:wave:


----------



## Tavli

Here in the sunny west.....Milford Haven! :driver:

Scott.


----------



## DarrenC

*North wales*

:wave: Denbigh North Wales here!


----------



## littlejack

Big welcome to all the new guys


----------



## welsh-andy

littlejack said:


> Big welcome to all the new guys


where in blaenavon are u as im in capel newydd:thumb:


----------



## HornetSting

Im in Llandudno, North Wales


----------



## littlejack

welsh-andy said:


> where in blaenavon are u as im in capel newydd:thumb:


Hi mate im just in the next road across Griffin Avenue. if you ever see me just stop always up for a chat


----------



## welsh-andy

littlejack said:


> Hi mate im just in the next road across Griffin Avenue. if you ever see me just stop always up for a chat


cool, will do:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Welcome!


----------



## mark328

Swansea :thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk

Beddau, Nr Llantrisant


----------



## Clb Ltd

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785

Clb Ltd said:


> Welcome :thumb:


Never come across you guys before... To think I've got a detailing outlet right on my doorstep.

Don't suppose you stock wet and dry? Looking for 2000, 2500 and 3000?

Will you be looking to add some more manufacturers to your product line up in future?


----------



## Clb Ltd

we have added poorboys, 3m should be in for next week fingers crossed are you looking for any specfic procucts.


----------



## bjarvis2785

Nothing specific really at the moment, just nice to know I have somewhere on the doorstep should I ever need any products in an emergency 

I'm coming to the end of my wheel cleaner and have a detail coming up soon so might pop down and see what you have :thumb: I work on the industrial estate so nice and easy


----------



## rox10h

Aberdare for me!


----------



## Matt RS

Welcome :thumb: ^^^^^


----------



## Shanukes

From Haverfordwest West Wales


----------



## Clb Ltd

bjarvis2785 said:


> Nothing specific really at the moment, just nice to know I have somewhere on the doorstep should I ever need any products in an emergency
> 
> I'm coming to the end of my wheel cleaner and have a detail coming up soon so might pop down and see what you have :thumb: I work on the industrial estate so nice and easy


pop in anytime.


----------



## jimmyca69

:wave: Hi, i'm Jimmy from Barry.

Joined as looking to get some more info for my inbetween washes but also to find someone with the skills to detail my current car :wave:


----------



## littlejack

Big welcome to the new guys:wave::wave:


----------



## TRD

Hi
I'm from Swansea ,


----------



## simonpj145

Simon from Cardiff! Would love some help & support detailing my new car...


----------



## Ti22

Welcome to the new chaps! My door is always open to DW members looking for a coffee/ tea and some advice!

James


----------



## Animal Mother

Erbistock nr.Wrexham here. :wave::driver:


----------



## Clb Ltd

Animal Mother said:


> Erbistock nr.Wrexham here. :wave::driver:


Welcome to DW :thumb::wave:


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Ti22 said:


> Welcome to the new chaps! My door is always open to DW members looking for a coffee/ tea and some advice!
> 
> James


And a very nice cuppa you make too James


----------



## Ti22

Haha, cheers nick!


----------



## markbob917

wrexham here. wanna say thanks to the guys at CLB i popped in the other week and got some great advice, plus a couple of items at great prices. was also referred to this site by a member of www.uk-mkivs.net


----------



## dr-x

Church Village, Pontypridd


----------



## SharkyUK

Hi all - I'm Andy and I'm from Rogerstone, Newport. I'm currently driving an ITB'd RenaultSport Clio 182 Trophy. Nice to 'meet' you all. :wave:



Ti22 said:


> Welcome to the new chaps! My door is always open to DW members looking for a coffee/ tea and some advice!
> 
> James


I may well be popping over soon mate... could do with some of your advice and one of your epic brews! :lol:


----------



## ianthomas425

Hi all i am a Cardiff man with a Candy White VW Polo :wave:


----------



## Passy

Llanelli here !


----------



## themainlegend

markbob917, i'm from near wrexham too!! I've got a deep prealescent blue R32 mkiv. Dunno if you've seen me about??

CLB are awesome, i go there alot for detailing stuff. Jason is a top bloke!!


----------



## countduckula55

Hi, I'm Dave from Anglesey, N. Wales.


----------



## sean20

sean from pontypridd

drives a black corsa 1.8 sri


----------



## greywolf

im from cardifff


----------



## G5een

I'm from Scallyfornia (Rhyl N Wales). :wave:


----------



## ClubbyGar

Near Caernarfon :wave:


----------



## BobT

Bridgend, for my sins


----------



## BobT

*Machine Polishing by Dual Action Polisher - downloadable guides*

davidlewis26 - sorry I can't respond to your PM - I haven't posted enough as 10 posts are required before I can send/receive PMs.

Here's a link to the DW guide I mentioned:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=61625

Cheers


----------



## Clb Ltd

Wrexham again


----------



## motor clean

tredegar south wales


----------



## Huw

motor clean said:


> tredegar south wales


Welcome to DW, this may be of interest to you, nice & local

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217631&page=4


----------



## wayne10244

Talywain near Pontypool


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH

Penygroes, near Caernarfon..:wave:


----------



## smith22

*location*

aberdare currently, originally from caerphilly :wave:


----------



## sean20

where in aberdare you from?


----------



## mjd

Turk town - Llanelli


----------



## Clb Ltd

Hello from sunny Wrexham :wave:


----------



## themainlegend

Also from near wrexham!! Alright Jason it's Lee (Blue R32)!!


----------



## Clb Ltd

hi lee r u well :thumb:


----------



## themainlegend

Yeah all good thanks!! Will pop in to get that wheel cleaner this week at some point!!  Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Clb Ltd

No probs put one aside for you :thumb:


----------



## Cozmobozo

Newbie here from brecon


----------



## james2788

Groeslon - Outside Caernarfon in North Wales


----------



## reccemaster

Hi all. Ynys Mon here


----------



## adlem

I'm not from Wales, but i'm often up visiting the Girlfriend in Meifod/Sarnau :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

reccemaster said:


> Hi all. Ynys Mon here





james2788 said:


> Groeslon - Outside Caernarfon in North Wales


Welcome Guys! I'm near Rhosneigr


----------



## FuryRS

Hello, newbie here, nr. Abergavenny.:wave:


----------



## littlejack

FuryRS said:


> Hello, newbie here, nr. Abergavenny.:wave:


Welcome mate from up top :wave:


----------



## Clb Ltd

Hello from Wrexham :thumb::wave:


----------



## Type.R

:newbie: here... Its amazing how many people are local, Im from aberdare, drive a mk4 golf


----------



## FuryRS

littlejack said:


> Welcome mate from up top :wave:


Hello from down't below Fella...:thumb:


----------



## shaziman

I'm from Bridgend, South Wales!


----------



## powerforse

Hi all first time posting here and long time lurker from Barry/Dinas Powys for my sins.


----------



## Focus st 500

Denbighshire northwales but originally from Pontybodkin.


----------



## bazz

simonpj145 said:


> Simon from Cardiff! Would love some help & support detailing my new car...


where abouts in cardiff you frm fella.
from cardiff my self will keep a eye out for you:thumb:


----------



## Matt3g

Hi i'm Matt and live just outside Usk.

Already know a couple of people on here but thought i'd sign up instead of lurking!


----------



## dakmaster

is this a detailing site?


----------



## sean20

dakmaster said:


> is this a detailing site?


yes mate


----------



## autotecart

Swansea here


----------



## TANNERS

welcome:thumb:


----------

